# WOW Just tried the New Nikkor 58mm .95 Noct



## lb (Oct 26, 2019)

What a Lens to use, its magical Bokeh and Focusing is a dream, I purchased the Nikon Z7 Camera with it and the 24-70 2.8 s lens,my old fashioned Canon equipment gone forever, what made me change was a youtube set up by Tony and Chelsea Northrop.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 26, 2019)

Ummm... buh bye.


----------



## steen-ag (Oct 26, 2019)

Is this site not a canon site. ??


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 26, 2019)

steen-ag said:


> Is this site not a canon site. ??


First he said he switched and bought the .95 noct. Then he realized he screwed up because it isn't available yet. He's just trolling.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> First he said he switched and bought the .95 noct. Then he realized he screwed up because it isn't available yet. He's just trolling.


Deliveries start 10/31/2019 according to DPR. Being able to get one before then seems unlikely, but in China, dealers often release early. He has been posting about and praising Nikon for years, it seems unlikely that he ever used Canon.

I hope that Nikon does well, they are suffering just like all camera manufacturers, but don't have the bundle of cash that Canon is sitting on, so a downturn in sales gets very painful. Nikon is forcasting a 45.5% drop in imaging products profit for their 2020 Fiscal Year ending March 31 2020. (from 22 billion yen to 12 billion). Their precision equipment is doing somewhat better with a drop from 81.7 to 56. Metrology dropped even less from 6.9 to 6 billion Yen.

Still, its easy to see that cameras are now a small contributor to Nikon's overall profit.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 26, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Deliveries start 10/31/2019 according to DPR. Being able to get one before then seems unlikely, but in China, dealers often release early. He has been posting about and praising Nikon for years, it seems unlikely that he ever used Canon.
> 
> I hope that Nikon does well, they are suffering just like all camera manufacturers, but don't have the bundle of cash that Canon is sitting on, so a downturn in sales gets very painful. Nikon is forcasting a 45.5% drop in imaging products profit for their 2020 Fiscal Year ending March 31 2020. (from 22 billion yen to 12 billion). Their precision equipment is doing somewhat better with a drop from 81.7 to 56. Metrology dropped even less from 6.9 to 6 billion Yen.
> 
> Still, its easy to see that cameras are now a small contributor to Nikon's overall profit.


The ID lb consists of two letters from the middle of Dilbert, who trolled Canon for years here.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 26, 2019)

lb said:


> What a Lens to use, its magical Bokeh and Focusing is a dream, I purchased the Nikon Z7 Camera with it and the 24-70 2.8 s lens,my old fashioned Canon equipment gone forever, what made me change was a youtube set up by Tony and Chelsea Northrop.


Cool story bro, you should write a book about it.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 26, 2019)

It has to be by a joker - who else would wave the red rag of Tony and Chelsea?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 26, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Deliveries start 10/31/2019 according to DPR. Being able to get one before then seems unlikely, but in China, dealers often release early. He has been posting about and praising Nikon for years, it seems unlikely that he ever used Canon.
> 
> I hope that Nikon does well, they are suffering just like all camera manufacturers, but don't have the bundle of cash that Canon is sitting on, so a downturn in sales gets very painful. Nikon is forcasting a 45.5% drop in imaging products profit for their 2020 Fiscal Year ending March 31 2020. (from 22 billion yen to 12 billion). Their precision equipment is doing somewhat better with a drop from 81.7 to 56. Metrology dropped even less from 6.9 to 6 billion Yen.
> 
> Still, its easy to see that cameras are now a small contributor to Nikon's overall profit.


It is always sad to see an industry dry up. Way back in the 1990s up to 2003 I was a field service technician in the circuit board industry covering California, Arizona, and Northern Mexico. I watched over several years as the manufacturers all moved off shore and suddenly the momentum to move off shore grew frantic. My job just dried up. It pains me to see what the camera industry is going through. It's a different kind of change, but change nonetheless. People closer to retirement will be hit the hardest. Once one hits 50, people tend to not want to hire you.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 26, 2019)

I also did jump ship.
Just sold my old-fashioned Kodak Brownie to get the 82 MP EOS R Pro and the magical-bokeish RF 10-24 f/4 plus the RF 14-28 f/2., better than 
Autofocusing is dreamlike, better than what Kodak has to offer.
Next time, I'll buy an Agfa Click, if I can afford it.


----------



## lb (Nov 1, 2019)

Cool Story Bro, Eat your words Bro, just got back to Melbourne and thought I give you Idiots some images to prove what I said, I got rid of all my Canon gear and traded in in on a Nikon D5 and their latest 70-200 2.8 i did this after seeing how good it was on the PetaPixel site, I also purchased the Nikon Z 7 with the 24-70 2.8 s Lens after seeing what Tony and Chelsea Northrop showed how much better this combination is over Sony and Canon, I also had enough monies to buy this Noct in Australia it is AU $12,999 and a 85mm 1,8 s lens , I Had trouble at 2 camera shops as they told me they has enough old Canon Equipment in stock, but I eventually went to Camera Lane and got a good deal in all of my on Canon Stuff, What really made me change after 40 Years of canon use was the that my 1DX Mark 11 would not give me more than 6 good shots in High sped mode , the Nikon D5 I have used it at 2 locations and at 10 FPS it strikes on focus and exact life like colour calibration every time, I will increase this as I use it more frequently, the 1DX Mark 11 would not give the results i required and if the FPS was increased all I got was bad images.
any way I thought I would give you trolls that never have time to shoot except on a keyboard something to thing about..


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 1, 2019)

lb said:


> Cool Story Bro, Eat your words Bro, just got back to Melbourne and thought I give you Idiots some images to prove what I said, I got rid of all my Canon gear and traded in in on a Nikon D5 and their latest 70-200 2.8 i did this after seeing how good it was on the PetaPixel site, I also purchased the Nikon Z 7 with the 24-70 2.8 s Lens after seeing what Tony and Chelsea Northrop showed how much better this combination is over Sony and Canon, I also had enough monies to buy this Noct in Australia it is AU $12,999 and a 85mm 1,8 s lens , I Had trouble at 2 camera shops as they told me they has enough old Canon Equipment in stock, but I eventually went to Camera Lane and got a good deal in all of my on Canon Stuff, What really made me change after 40 Years of canon use was the that my 1DX Mark 11 would not give me more than 6 good shots in High sped mode , the Nikon D5 I have used it at 2 locations and at 10 FPS it strikes on focus and exact life like colour calibration every time, I will increase this as I use it more frequently, the 1DX Mark 11 would not give the results i required and if the FPS was increased all I got was bad images.
> any way I thought I would give you trolls that never have time to shoot except on a keyboard something to thing about..


You've been trolling here for Nikon since 2015. Nobody really cares. You may own it, you may not. A photo of it proves nothing.  The guys in a Nikon forum might drool over it. You should try there.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 1, 2019)

lb,

.... exactly life like colour calibration with Nikon F5..... What the heck is that supposed to mean?

I shoot events and meet a lot of Nikon shooters. 

Are you saying that Nikon D5 white balance and / or colour magic is more magical than in Canon 1DX II?


----------



## ISv (Nov 1, 2019)

I would like to see some photos taken with his new gear. Otherwise the Fan boys are everywhere... unfortunately the trolls are even more!


----------

